# Video Review by Dan Anderson Locking Techniques Vol. 1&2 by Dieter Knuttel



## Dan Anderson (Nov 20, 2015)

I recently got a chance to view these videos and I must say I am impressed. I have always felt that Dieter Knuttel’s joint locking skills were very underrated. His high speed stick actions gather the most attention but his empty hand skills bear observation as well.

What makes these two videos special? There are many videos which detail the usual finger, wrist, elbow and shoulder locking techniques and they are all pretty standard with minor variations here and there. 

It is in the opening section of video one which makes this set stand out. Prior to teaching the viewer any technique, Dieter details the various principles which will make any joint lock effective. Here is where the real gold value of the videos lie. He gives you the complete package on how to execute any kind of lock.

He details at length the advantages of 
• using maximum leverage 
• how to “close the circle” to create a stronger position 
• how to utilize two opposing forces to maximize the pain of the joint lock
• The “sweet spot” for each joint locking technique shown

For me, the gem of the section on the principles has to do with utilizing the “sweet spot” of any joint lock. Where is the sweet spot of any given joint lock? Where is that one position that doubles or triples the pain of it? I’m not telling you. You need to buy and watch the videos yourself. This one aspect is worth the cost of the videos itself.

From this point on Dieter works his way up his partner’s arm demonstrating finger locks, wrist locks, elbow locks and finally shoulder locks. Aside from teaching each lock singly there is an added bonus for the advanced student – how to connect the various joint locks into an interconnecting series of joint locks.
What is my personal test of the value of any video? My personal test of any instructional video or book is “Did I get something of value out of the material?” I have been training in the martial arts for 49 years with karate and arnis/eskrima being my main points of focus. I have taught all around the world. I have seen and experienced a lot in that time. 

So, did I get anything of value from this video set? Absolutely! I have already stolen several of his joint locks and that was just on first viewing. I’ve watched the two-DVD set several times. Now I am going to watch them again.

This is the url for downloading the video series. 
Locking techiques - offer - Vol. 1 + 2 download english-D-Heb-offer-en-download


----------

